# Meetings > Workshops >  Πρόταση για workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές"

## DrLO

Στο forum το αγαπημένο που κομμάτι είναι το "Ιδιοκατασκευές".
Συχνά βλέπω εκεί πράγματα τα οποία είναι πολύ αξιόλογα αλλά εκτός
από γνώσεις απαιτούν και δεξιότητες στις ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές
(πχ προσθήκες VGA,PS/2, PCI υποδοχών, αλλαγές πυκνωτών κλπ).

Οι επιλογές είναι 2 

1. Να αρχίσουμε να καταστρέφουμε πράγματα μιμούμενοι τους εμπειρότερους
2. Ένα workshop για τέτοια πράγματα (πχ παρουσίαση και χρήση των κατάλληλων εργαλείων, παρουσίαση τεχνικών κλπ)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι πρακτικά είναι δύσκολο να δείξει κάποιος μια μικροδουλειά σε 10 άτομα αλλά θα το έβρισκα αρκετά ενδιαφέρον

Δε ξέρω βέβαια αν τέτοια workshops έχουν γίνει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## jonromero

Αν βρω χρόνο (που θα βρω!), count me in με τα τσαρούχια!
Πολύ καλή ιδέα!

----------


## argi

Μια χρησιμη επίδειξη είναι πως φτιάχνουμε σωστά καλώδια με κόλληση...
Επίσης καλωδιακια για τα UPS που όλοι αγοράσαμε με πολλή χαρά...

@rg!

----------


## vmanolis

Τα βασικά πράγματα για κάποιον που "στήνει" ένα Access Point ή ένα ταρατσοPC, για τα οποία τρέχουν σε άλλους, όπως:
- Τοποθέτηση βυσμάτων RJ45 σε καλώδια UTP/FTP.
- Τοποθέτηση βυσμάτων N-type σε καλώδια τύπου LMR-400 (π.χ. CFD-400) πρεσαριστά ή κολλητά.

Καλά θα ήταν όμως να γίνονται τέτοια "εκπαιδευτικά" workshop και στις γύρω περιοχές, όχι μόνο στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου.
Καλύτερα να γίνουν 4-5 workshop στο λεκανοπέδιου, παρά να γίνει ένα μεγάλο στο Γραφείο του Συλλόγου.
Με λίγα λόγια όπως λένε, "Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα", έτσι και τα workshop καλά θα είναι να αποκεντρώνονται.
Γνώστες υπάρχουν αρκετοί και μάλιστα σε όλες τις περιοχές. Άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μένουμε "κολλημένοι" στο Σύνταγμα.

----------


## alasondro

πως να φτιάχνουμε poe....

----------


## vmanolis

Στην λίστα με τις υποψηφιότητες και αυτό...

----------


## vmanolis

> Γνώστες υπάρχουν αρκετοί και μάλιστα σε όλες τις περιοχές. Άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μένουμε "κολλημένοι" στο Σύνταγμα.


Πρόσφατο παράδειγμα το workshop εγκατάστασης Mikrotik μετά Quagga-ς στον Κορυδαλλό (petzo-σπιτο).
Και μαζεύτηκε αρκετός κόσμος και σε λίγες ημέρες όσα είδαμε εκεί τα κάναμε πράξη στους γύρω κόμβους.
Έτσι "ανέβηκε" σε χρόνο μηδέν η περιοχή μας. Με λόγια μόνο, δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## Mixos

Count on me (Αν βρω λίγο χρόνο.....)  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ

----------


## EOS

Και εγώ μέσα  ::  
πολύ καλή ιδέα

----------


## antony++

Φανταστική ιδέα θα έλεγα!  ::

----------


## Valis

Φυσικά και εγώ μέσα. Μπορώ να φέρω και ότι χρειαστούμε από εργαλεία μηχανήματα κλπ κλπ.

----------


## antonisk7

μεσα θα φερουμε και ότι παλιο υπάρχει , για ανταλλακτικα

----------


## VFXCode

Για ποτε το λετε?? Μπορει να ερθω και εγω με ενα D-Link για μονταρισμα και επισκευη  ::  .

----------


## TeslaCoil

δεν ξερω αν εγινε τετιο 
workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές"

αλλα καπως πρεπει να το αναθερμανουμε
με βασικες κατασκευες και εργαλεια
εχω καποιες γνωσεις στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να δοκιμασουμε κατι

----------


## Vigor

Θα ήθελα να δω ένα workshop που θα συμμετείχαμε όλοι βήμα βήμα στην:

*Κατασκευή κυκλώματος αυτόματης εκκίνησης υπολογιστή*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33320 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33320 Internet

----------


## TeslaCoil

θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου Vigor 

τα πρωτα workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές" θα πρεπει να εχουν βασικες εννοιες ηλεκτρονικης ( αντιστασεις σε σειρα παραλληλα , πυκνωτες σειρα παραλληλα, ρελε , ) ωστε να μαθει κανεις πως να μετραει σωστα ταση αντισταση και ρευμα
μετα παμε σε πρακτικες πως κανουμε μια πλακετα πως κολαμε υλικα σωστα
τι εργαλεια χρειαζομαστε
Βασικα πραγματα!!!!!!

και μετα παμε σε κατι τετοιο που λες μετα χαρας
σιγα σιγα γιατι οχι να φτασουμε σε mikroelenktes οχι να μεινουμε σε μερικα κυκλοματα μονο

αλλα βημα βημα!!  ::

----------


## KYROS

Ίσος το AWMN δεν είναι το καταλληλότερο forum για ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές.
Ωστόσο συχνά προκύπτουν θέματα για τα οποία χρειάζεται να κατασκευαστούν κάποια πράγματα.
Είτε για οικονομικούς λόγους, είτε γιατί αυτό που χρειαζόμαστε δεν υπάρχει στο εμπόριο, είτε γιατί είμαστε χομπίστες και έτσι μας αρέσει.
Η γνώμη μου είναι πως με workshops δεν μπορούν να λυθούν τέτοια θέματα, εκτός μόνο από κάποια γενικά κατασκευαστηκά συνδέσεων connectors κ.λ.π.

Το ποιο αποτελεσματικό και εύκολο θα ήταν στην ενότητα (ιδιοκατασκευές) να αναλύετε και να αναπτύσσετε η αναγκαία κατασκευή.
Συλλογικά , με διαμοιρασμό εργασιών ανάλογα με την δυνατότητα καθενός.
Και αναλόγως του τι ενδιαφέρον υπάρχει, να βγαίνει σε περιορισμένη παραγωγή.

----------


## socrates

> δεν ξερω αν εγινε τετιο 
> workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές"
> 
> αλλα καπως πρεπει να το αναθερμανουμε
> με βασικες κατασκευες και εργαλεια
> εχω καποιες γνωσεις στο θεμα και θα ηθελα να δοκιμασουμε κατι


Όταν έφτιαχνα την λίστα με τα workshops είχα δει και το παρόν topic και είχα στείλει pm. για εύρεση εισηγητή. Η απάντηση που έχω πάρει μέχρι στιγμής δεν είναι αρνητική και ενδέχεται να γίνει τελικά αρκεί να βρεθεί χρόνος.

Καλό είναι να πούμε κάποιες ιδέες σχετικά με το τι θα θέλαμε να έχει ένα τέτοιο workshop.

Για μένα πχ πρέπει να καταγράψουμε με videaki κάποιες κατασκευές τις οποίες μπορούμε να δείξουμε σε ένα workshop και live και να εξηγήσουμε τα βασικά.
Όσοι έχουν πάρει άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη γνωρίζουν ότι η ύλη τους περιλαμβάνει αρκετά τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## EOS

> τα πρωτα workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές" θα πρεπει να εχουν βασικες εννοιες ηλεκτρονικης ( αντιστασεις σε σειρα παραλληλα , πυκνωτες σειρα παραλληλα, ρελε , ) ωστε να μαθει κανεις πως να μετραει σωστα ταση αντισταση και ρευμα
> μετα παμε σε πρακτικες πως κανουμε μια πλακετα πως κολαμε υλικα σωστα
> τι εργαλεια χρειαζομαστε
> Βασικα πραγματα!!!!!!



αυτό θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως... πιστεύω ότι αρκετός κόσμος θα ενδιαφερθεί... εγώ πάντως αν γίνει, δηλώνω συμμετοχή από τώρα... ας δούμε μερικά βασικά πράγματα

----------


## kabaiver

Για ένα τέτοιο workshop, αλλά σε πιο προχωρημένο επίπεδο, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ.

----------


## socrates

Χμμμμ! Κάποιος expert στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν θα βγει να μας διδάξει 2-3 πράγματα!
(με ένα pm όλα κανονίζονται)  ::

----------


## antonisk7

για να κανονίζουμε..

----------


## socrates

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω λάβει κάτι ακόμα που να φανερώνει ενδιαφέρον από εισηγητή για αυτό το θέμα...

Αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από εισηγητή θα προστεθεί στην λίστα με τα workshops του νέου έτους.

----------


## nikpanGR

Κολήσεις με κολητήρι,πώς γίνεται μία σωστή κόληση,τι εργαλεία χρειάζονται,βασικές αρχές πλακετών πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κατέχουν πρώτη θέση στο workshop.
Nα μάθουν όσοι θέλουν πώς γίνεται μία σωστή κόληση.Φαίνεται απλό αλλά απ ότι έχουν δεί τα μάτια μου,θέλουμε σχεδόν όλοι να το ξαναδούμε..........  ::

----------


## mikemtb

νομιζω ειμαι σε θεση να δηλωσω βοηθος εισηγητη...
count me in

----------


## TeslaCoil

πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να δουμε τι θελουμε απο ενα τετιο workshop
ισως μην εχω την εμπειρια που εχουν αλλοι στα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα θελω να βοηθεισω οπως και ο mikemtb

mikemtb τι προτινεις για πρωτο workshop? 

θεωρια η πρακτικα πραγματα? ή και τα δυο

και βαση ποιας υλης

καποιος που εχει εμπειρια ας μας βοηθησει να κανουμε ενα καλο workshop

γιατι πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να κανουμε ολοκληρη την θεωρια των ηλεκτρονικων

----------


## mikemtb

> πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να δουμε τι θελουμε απο ενα τετοιο workshop
> ισως μην εχω την εμπειρια που εχουν αλλοι στα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα θελω να βοηθησω οπως και ο mikemtb
> 
> mikemtb τι προτινεις για πρωτο workshop? 
> 
> θεωρια η πρακτικα πραγματα? ή και τα δυο


εξαρταται απο το σε ποιους απευθυνομαστε...
θα προτεινω να κανουμε ενα ειδος γκαλοπ/ψηφοφοριας, στο οποιο θα συμετασχουν οσοι θελουν να παρακολουθησουν ενα τετοιο workshop, και συκγεκειμενα τι κενα εχει ο καθενας, και τι θα περιμενε απο ενα τετοιο workshop. επισεις τι εχει τελειωσει ο καθενας, σε τι τομεα εργαζεται, και ποσο ασχολειται σε προσωπικο επιπεδο.
μετα αναλογα με το κοινο εμεις θα ειμαστε αυτοι που θα παρουμε την τελικη αποφαση. αν δουμε πολλη συμμετοχη, ισως να χρειαστει να κανουμε και τα δυο, σε 2 η και περισοτερες φορες...
δε θελουμε ατομα τα οποια θα ερθουν επειδη θα κερασουμε σουβλακια για ολους, αλλα συνηδειτοποιημενα ατομα τα οποια θα μπορουν να οφεληθουν απο το σεμιναριο!

----------


## TeslaCoil

κατι αναλογο εχω στο μυαλο μου και εγω

τι θα ηθελε λοιπον αν δει κανεις σε ενα workshop "Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές"

στο μυαλο μου επισης εχω να βαλουμε ενα τροφοδοτικο , μια breadboard με μερικα εξαρτιματα επανο
να κανουνε μερικα βασικα κυκλοματα
να τα μετρισουμε

να κανουμε ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο με το 7805 και το υλοποιησουμε σε μια διατριτη πλακετα
ετσι αν θελει ο καθε ενας ξερει να παρει τα υλικα απο καταστημα και να πειραμαστιστει

κατι παρομοιο με αυτο πουεχει ποσταρει ο παλικαρι στο site
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=986

ή κατι ποιο απλο οπως ενα απο τα παρακατω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=13

το συγκεκριμενο site ειδικευετε σε ηλεκτρονικα και απο τα ποιο χρησιμα site σε τετοια θεματα
λιγο πολυ ολοι το ξερουμε

----------


## socrates

Παίδες όποιος κάνει την παρουσίαση ξέρει και τι πρέπει να παρουσιάσει!

----------


## a123xxsp

βλέπω πάγωσε έχει καιρό να ενημερωθεί το ποστ... έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## lagman

+1 Εάν γίνει τέτοιο workshop .

----------


## EOS

τελικά θα γίνει ποτέ αυτό το workshop?

να μάθουμε και εμείς οι άσχετοι κάποια βασικά πράγματα..

----------

